# ASHRAE Pocket Guide



## شهدشهد (28 أكتوبر 2009)

إلى كل إخوانى فى هذا المنتدى

أهديكم هذا الكتاب الرائع , و الذى هو مرجع هام لكل مهندسى التكيف

و لا تنسو الدعاء لكلاً من المهندسة / هدى و الأستاذة / أميرة و المهندس / على , فعن طريقهم جميعاً حصلت على نسخة سوفت كوبى من هذا الكتاب

و أتمنى لكم حسن الإنتفاع

للتنزيل إضغط
هنا​


----------



## mohamed mech (28 أكتوبر 2009)

شهدشهد قال:


> إلى كل إخوانى فى هذا المنتدى
> 
> 
> أهديكم هذا الكتاب الرائع , و الذى هو مرجع هام لكل مهندسى التكيف
> ...




ربنا يبارك فيك و يخليك لينا و لحبايبك 
و يبارك فى المهندسة هدى
و الاستاذه اميرة
و المهندس على
و فى كل الذين ساهموا فى توفير ذلك الكتاب و المرجع القيم
اخى شهد بارك الله فيك و جزاك عنا خيرا كثيرا
:77::77::77::28::28::28::12::12::12:​


----------



## الدكة (28 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ... جاري التحميل


----------



## ammaid_2000 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله لكم جميعا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmadmechanical (29 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## bsma100 (29 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا ولكن هل من الممكن رفعه على موقع اخر الفور شيرد محجوب عندنا ولكم الشكر


----------



## نور محمد علي (29 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## مسلم يوسف (29 أكتوبر 2009)

* بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## ayman gad (29 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يكرمكم ويبارك فيكم ويجزيكم خيرا


----------



## dummy (30 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## mohamed mech (30 أكتوبر 2009)

bsma100 قال:


> شكرا ولكن هل من الممكن رفعه على موقع اخر الفور شيرد محجوب عندنا ولكم الشكر


 
http://ifile.it/dl
تم رفع الكتاب على موفع IFILE
بالتوفيق


----------



## شهدشهد (30 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراً م / محمد على دعمك الدائم , و جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## مكرم شاروبيم (1 نوفمبر 2009)

thank you
could you please make a better copy becase some pages doenot shown properly or not clear thank you in advance


----------



## bsma100 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> http://ifile.it/dl
> تم رفع الكتاب على موفع ifile
> بالتوفيق


 
شكرا اخي ...... لكنك لم ترسل لي لنك التحميل!!!


----------



## حيدرتحسين (7 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرلك وبارك الله بيك


----------



## egy_silver (7 نوفمبر 2009)

اسال الله ان يجعل بسمتك سعادة وصمتك عبادة وخاتمتك شهادة


----------



## يوسف يوسف (8 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء .


----------



## م/وفاء (8 نوفمبر 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل ممكن رفعه مره اخري


----------



## hamadalx (8 نوفمبر 2009)

With my best regards


----------



## SAIFASAD (20 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لكم وجزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## Bu Ahmed (21 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يجزاك عنا خير الجزاء انت والاستاذة والمهندسين ويبارك في مجهوداتكم جميعا


----------



## issam.alhiti (23 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ودوما للامام


----------



## hakostar (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*ربنا يبارك فيك و يخليك لينا و لحبايبك 
و يبارك فى المهندسة هدى
و الاستاذه اميرة
و المهندس على
و فى كل الذين ساهموا فى توفير ذلك الكتاب و المرجع القيم
اخى شهد بارك الله فيك و جزاك عنا خيرا كثيرا
:77::77::77::28::28::28::12::12::12:*


----------



## ibrahim1hj (23 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا و الله تعبت كثير بالبحث بالويب عن هالكتاب لكن هلأ بشكرك كثير كثير جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (1 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي . وشكرا


----------



## littledude (26 ديسمبر 2009)

I am looking for the ASHRAE Journals. Thank you


----------



## ابن العميد (26 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير ياشهد والاخوة جميعا علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## eng_taha_a (27 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا وجارى تحميل الكتاب


----------



## هادى صقر (29 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يبارك فيك و يخليك لينا


----------



## aati badri (4 أبريل 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## abdulqawi rashid (4 أبريل 2010)

شكرا للجميع وللمهندسه على كل المجهودات بس اذا ممكن يرفع الملف على غير 4شير وغير الرابد شير
الله يخليكم


----------



## خادم محمد (4 أبريل 2010)

Thank you


----------



## usamaawad40 (5 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا الأداء الرائع ولكل من ساهم ومشكوريييييييييييييييييييييين ماقصرتو


----------



## Eng.Mohd-Saleh (28 يونيو 2010)

مشكور كتييييررر والله يبارك فيك


----------



## mech_mahmoud (28 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور 
جاري التحميل


----------



## pora (28 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على هذا المرجع


----------



## mech eng2 (28 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## مهندس علي الدجيلي (28 يونيو 2010)

شكرااا جاري التحميل


----------



## Atatri (29 يونيو 2010)

الله يباركم فيكم جميعا


----------



## eng_taha_a (29 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور على الكتاب وجارى التحميل


----------



## mtm1981 (14 يوليو 2010)

شكرا و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## abo .saqr (14 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## hatem salam (31 يوليو 2010)

thank you 
thanks
thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## خبير الاردن (25 يناير 2011)

مشكور على الجهد لكن ارجو عمل السكان بطريقة افضل وتنزيله مرة اخرى


----------



## thaeribrahem (26 يناير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك ... جاري التحميل*​


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (26 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## حسام محمد (27 يناير 2011)

يسلمو ايديكون يا صبايا وياشباب ع هالكتاب الحلو


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (1 يونيو 2011)

يا ريت يتم تحميلة على موقع اخر لانى لا استطيع تحميلة على الفورشيد


----------



## الأشقر الغامض (3 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيكي عنجد كتاب كتيييييييييييييير قيم


----------



## thaeribrahem (18 يناير 2012)

مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## nofal (19 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## nehad_eng (22 يناير 2012)

كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## magdygamal_8 (23 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ibraessa (23 يناير 2012)

مشكووووورين وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## wael nesim (6 فبراير 2012)

كتاب قيم جدا, شكرا


----------



## محمد_86 (5 مايو 2012)

لك جزيل الشكر اخى


----------



## وائل الشال (9 مايو 2012)

بجد حاجة جميلة جزا اللة كل من شارك فى هذا العمل خير الجزاء


----------



## amr fathy (10 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## معاذ علوان (10 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا باشمهندس الرجاء ارسال شرح مفصل عن برنامج elite software


----------



## محمد السواكنى (28 يونيو 2012)

الف مليون شكر


----------



## ahmed cod (8 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## يوزرسيف المهندس (27 أغسطس 2012)

مرحبا 
انا احاول ادخل على اللنك لكن تطلعلي العبارة التالية 




The file link that you requested is not valid.

ارجوا الرد ....
ومشكور مقدما


----------



## salahzantout (15 أكتوبر 2012)

بوركت اخي


----------



## thaeribrahem (16 أكتوبر 2012)

مع الشكر الجزيل للجميع


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (16 أكتوبر 2012)

شكراً


----------



## محمد_86 (16 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## younis najjar (16 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*احسنتم والى مزيد من التميز*


----------



## manx61 (22 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا ع الكتاب


----------

